# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lexapro

## Wolventand

Hallo allemaal,

Ik slik sinds vandaag Lexapro 10 mg, wie heeft hier enig ervaring mee.

----------


## Agnes574

Lexapro is één naam...hetzelfde middel (van andere fabrikanten) heet Cipralex of Seroplex of...Sipralexa  :Wink: 
Ik gebruik Sipralexa en ben daar héél goed mee!!

----------


## Anne64

Ik ben zo benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat?

----------


## Agnes574

Anne64,

Vraag je dit aan Wolventand of aan mij?

Ik antwoord er graag op in ieder geval...ik ben Sipralexa-vrij!!!
Ik ben na ruim 10 jaar van de AD af,ik voel me tip-top zonder en ik ben daar énorm blij om!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## fripoen

Hallo,Ik neem al jaren floxyfral ,dit helpt mij goed maar ik krijg geen orgasmes meer.Nu wil ik overschakelen naar Sipralexa .Wie heeft hier ervaringen mee?dank u

----------

